
OpenPose: Real-time multi-person body, face, and hands estimation - sytelus
https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose
======
0xfaded
Paper
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.08050.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.08050.pdf)

TLDR; convnet for joint localization, old school optimization techniques
(graph coloring, etc) to put the pieces back together.

Re license, I don’t at all mind research being commercialized, but the use of
“open” in the name rubs me the wrong way. Who in their right mind would work
on this? At best it will become a benchmark to compare other systems against.

The FSF requires a snail mail letter for copyright assignment. I don’t know
the specifics, but this suggests magical auto-assign copyright clauses may not
hold up.

Personally I GPL my stuff that may be commercially valuable. It allows a
community to maintain an open version and produce offshoots, while you
maintain your own version with only code you wrote for licensing.

------
swframe2
I like OpenPose. This area is progressing so quickly.

DensePose was published recently:
[http://densepose.org/](http://densepose.org/)

End-to-end Pose was published late last year:
[https://akanazawa.github.io/hmr/](https://akanazawa.github.io/hmr/)

~~~
m1sta_
At a very high level how do they differ?

~~~
swframe2
All of them take 2d images of humans:

open pose -> 2d points of major parts. (generation of 3d points is under
development)

end-to-end pose-> 3d mesh of human body

dense pose -> 2d uv maps that can be placed on a 3d mesh

I should also mention:

AutoHair -> 3d mesh of hair from 2d image

[http://gaps-zju.org/autohair/](http://gaps-zju.org/autohair/)

ClothCap -> 4d cloth transfer to different 3d human model

(this one doesn't do "2d image to 3d cloth" but probably something that can be
done starting with ClothCap)

Face -> 3d mesh of face

[https://github.com/AaronJackson/vrn](https://github.com/AaronJackson/vrn)

------
sandGorgon
The training data comes from

> _Check[https://github.com/ZheC/Realtime_Multi-
> Person_Pose_Estimatio...](https://github.com/ZheC/Realtime_Multi-
> Person_Pose_Estimation) for training questions. We are using their model._

[https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/iss...](https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/issues/47)

What is the difference between this one and the other one ?

------
m12k
This looks promising. Any thoughts on the license?

~~~
wiz21c
no commercial use it seems.

Not 100% related, but the copyright holder(s) are not clear. There is a list
of authors so I'd bet they are the copyright holders. But given the fact their
email addresses somewhat point to CMU, I wonder if CMU is behind...

~~~
mcsb1
The Github account is from CMU perceptional computing lab. Thus I'd consider
it reasonable to assume that CMU is behind.

~~~
wiz21c
I don't know CMU well, is it privately hold ? I really wonder if the work we
see here was paid by taxpayers' money. I guess the papers are freely available
but the implementation is not.

~~~
claforte
I'd say it would cost 5% royalty on sales assuming that algorithm was key. Ten
years ago I negotiated a licencing agreement with CMU for a computer vision
algorithm. I was leading an unknown startup. 5% with no upfront fee is what we
ended at.

------
anc84
What a disgrace to the "Open" prefix. Guess we need a FreeAndOpenPose
instead...

------
VikingCoder
How does it do on modern dance?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOZ6KnVPvIU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOZ6KnVPvIU)

------
scoot
Given two views of the same scene, could the output of something like
(NotActuallyOpen)Pose theoretically be combined to create a marker-less 3D
motion tracking solution?

------
grondilu
Couldn't this be used to automatize fire weapon aiming?

Or worse : a laser beam aiming automatically to the eyes. It'd be quite bad
since it'd be cheap and unlike fire weapons, lasers are easy to build or
acquire.

How long until a mass shooting uses such technology?

~~~
shezi
Realistically, if you wanted to do such a thing, you could have used a Kinect
for a long time. Even face detection would work in your example, and we've had
robust and cheap detection for a long time. So I assume that this is a movie-
plot threat.

However, for a dramatic interpretation of your query, I suggest "Daemon" and
"Freedom TM" by Daniel Suarez. The book shows groups using these technologies
to great effect.

------
lettergram
How does this compare with just calling all the OpenCV functions in parallel
then merging?

It kinda seems like what they did, which if it works - then kudos, but the
licensing should be easy to avoid then.

~~~
svantana
Errr, what? This project uses huge neural nets for detection, nothing like
that is available in OpenCV. I think they only use OpenCV for IO (accessing
webcams etc).

